# Dog Show Smartphone App Developer



## buddythedog (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi!

I am new to these forums and am a happy Bichon Frisé owner. My Bichon is not really the dog show type, but I am personally interested in dog competitions.

I am currently working for Microsoft and Nokia's AppCampus program, where these two companies award money for smartphone app development.

If you are a smartphone user, could you let me know what you think of this kind of app:

When you start the application, a screen appears where you can vote between two dogs. You have the ability to click for more information about each of the dogs (description, more pictures, breed, etc.) This "individual page" also has the option to read and write comments about the specific dog. Then you can simply choose one of the two dogs on the initial screen. Then this process of voting for one of two dogs on the screen goes on indefinitely. Additionally, you can organize the voting to be done within a specific breed (Bichon vs. Bichon, Bloodhound vs. Bloodhound, etc.)

Then there will be a page where you can view the rankings of all the dogs based on all the users' voting patterns (automatically calculated). The ranking lists can be organized by breed or by time (most popular of this week, month, year). 

There will also be an option for you, the user, to upload your own dog in the 'competition'. You can add pictures (via phone camera, for example) and add various pieces of information about your dog. Your dog will automatically be entered into the voting process, and you will have the ability to read comments that other users write about your dog. 


As dog owners, do you think this is a good idea for casual dog competition? It's nothing official, but it's fun for dog owners to see where their dog would rank and read various comments that are left about their dog. They can also partake in the overall voting process and, since dogs are so fun, can simply view other dogs' pictures and leave comments.


Right now this app is on its way to be developed. Any feedback is greatly appreciated, whether negative or positive!

Thanks.


----------

